# Will rhinestones stay on when applied with a wand or should I use fabric glue?



## coppertop367 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just want to make me a few bling t-shirts that I can wear motorcycle riding. I have looked at the rhinestones with glue on them already and the heating tool to put them on with.. Will these stones stay on the shirt if put on this way? Or would it be easier to just use fabric tac glue and glue them on??


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

If you don't have a heat press I would just glue them on - It is hard to get the glue to activate and the stone to stay on if you don't have a heat press. Some glues will work with an Iron but they don't stay on as well.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have to disagree. I use a wand and apply individual rhinestones that way and have no trouble getting them to stay on. I have some that are years old and gone through a bunch of washes that are still sticking. The trick is to use the proper size head on the wand and good pressure. Yes it is tedious, but it still doesn't take that long to do a good sized design.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree.. hotfix rhinestones are the best.. so either with a hotfix wand or heat press.

Less mess, quicker and easier.. 

You can go to JoAnn's and get a wand for $25 and find hot fix rhinestones you want..

good luck


----------



## applusa (May 12, 2009)

Michaels the craft store also carries a heat wand for hot fix. I love mine. It ran around $10.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree... use the stones with glue on the back and the heating tool (wand). I have seen many folks post on the forum that they use this method and they are happy with their shirts. 

If you search "rhinestone wand" you can probably bring around quite a few threads where the wand is being discussed. Then you can see what folks say. But, you already have folks in here that use the wand with alot of success.


----------



## coppertop367 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you for the post . I think I will buy one of the heating wands and give it a try!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

dont forget to put some bling on tennis shoes and sandals and sun glasses with the wand
Sandy Jo


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> dont forget to put some bling on tennis shoes and sandals and sun glasses with the wand
> Sandy Jo


As soon as I get some batteries for my camera I am going to take a picture to show the bling I put on my Nikes. A hot mess I tell ya
I have a pair orange airforce ones, and a pair light blue airforce ones, and I only put stones on the swoosh......too busy form me I put them in the back of the closet as I no I will never wear them.

Katrina


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Katrina,, what size,, lol,,
> Never to much bling,, lol
> Sandy Jo


I wet with the 4ss. The size they use at nail shops when they bling out nails but it was so not cute. I also did my k-swiss in silver glitter flakes which looks much better than the bling but still a bit flashy for me. I wore them to school once and the Kids bothered me all day. 

Anyway three pair of new shoes that I will take to the Salvation Army because I will never wear them.

But hey everyone like them like that I just can't see myself wearing them again

Katrina


----------



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

how are they sticking with a heat press? anybody doing it like this? id like to make sure they are staying on. there's no chance id do em one by one?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jcdsog said:


> how are they sticking with a heat press?


On to what kind of substrate? Shirts? Yes, most definitely. Can you get a sneaker under a press? Lol, not sure about that one, but maybe someone has tried and succeeded. ?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

not me,, i have not tried a sneaker under a press, i love my press to much, lol
sandy jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> not me,, i have not tried a sneaker under a press, i love my press to much, lol
> sandy jo


LOLOL!!  Yeah, not quite sure how teflon could help out, either. I think this is where the wand kicks butt.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly i agree and sunglasses, too,,
Kelly have you done any heat pressing with jpss or rhinestones on seat belt comfy things,, ?
sandy jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw that thread, I have not done that. Are you referring to the terry cloth type? Those are the only kind I know of. I wouldn't know how JPSS would take to that. I guess it'd be easy enough to grab a washcloth and press it. Have you done towels or washclothes?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

this material is more like a koozie material,, for the comfy seat beat things,, I need to order some more to play,, with with jpss for lights and vinyl and stuff,, The rhinestones work but are a lil tricky i think i need to loosen up my pressure a little to keep the stones in place.
Thanks Kelly
Sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the name of the product? Comfy seat? I want to look it up just to see what you are talking about. So many new products come out that I am unaware of these days. Time marches on, and it's leaving me behind alot lately!  

You're welcome, but I don't think I helped a lick. I'd be interested to see what happens. I think I'll subscribe into your other thread on it.


----------

